# 1.8t with rotella t6?



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm new to vw but I have had turbo cars in the past and have had great luck with running rotella t6 in all o them and my cbr1000rr, I'm just trying to figure out if anyone had ran it in a 1.8t and what kinda luck they had


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Also I am getting a cabrio next week I think an 01 2.0 does anyone have a good recommendation on an oil for that


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

How about adding Lucas oil treatment anybody have any experience with this is a good idea or a bad idea? I'm currently running mobile 1 0-40. Full synthetic


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Rotella T6 is fine for both engines.

Lucas Oil stablizer is a horrible idea. It has a tendency to aerate the oil, killing its properties.


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok no Lucas, I can't seem to find the infamous 502 spec on the rotella is my only concern


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Helcat17 said:


> Ok no Lucas, I can't seem to find the infamous 502 spec on the rotella is my only concern


YOu're not going to find 502, 505.00/505/01,etc on Heavy Duty Diesel oils.

If you're that concerned, There 's Mobil 1 0w40 European Car Formula


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

No I'm not just want to make sure I'm not going to damage anything by running it like I said befor I'm new to vw im still learning the differences


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Helcat17 said:


> No I'm not just want to make sure I'm not going to damage anything by running it like I said befor I'm new to vw im still learning the differences


You should be fine since RT6 also meets API SM specs. I agree to stay away from Lucas Oil Treatment. It's just an oil thickener with *no* beneficial additives.

-Dennis


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet that way all my vehicles with be running the same thing yea the only reason I was asking about Lucas is because it's kinda warm here and it seems on a hot day my oil press is a lil low when the oil is good an hot


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 on the Rotella T6. been running it in my GTI with no complaints. It quieted everything down a little and its actually cheaper than most other synthetics.


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yea I love it in my bike and the other vehicles I have ran it in


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I personally run mobil 1, but i have only heard good things about rotella t6 :thumbup:


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome I'm going to be changing mine over maybe this weekend so we shall see


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Used to run Mobil1 and it was good, but I recently switched to the Rotella 5w40 and I absolutely love it. Definitely quieted things down a bit and it's fairly inexpensive. I highly recommend it to anyone with a 1.8t.


----------



## wagonlove (Feb 16, 2010)

T6 is great! I run it in both my 1.8t Passat and my S4. Like others have said, it's pretty cheap...I think like $22 at walmart.


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well it's taking me longer to switch than I anticipated but the change will happen by Sunday but I'm doing a seafoam oil treatment now trying to brake up what ever may be stoping up my timing chain tensioner so just maybe I won't have to change it but I shall see


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*rotella t6*

you're fine with the rotella t6 as well as vag 502 oils. it's most important to change it regularly in a 1.8t and use the upgraded oil filter as it adds oil capacity (esp on a longitudenal motor), they're tight on a jetta but do fit..


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*as for seafoam*

go to the beach and watch the wave crash, it will do almost as much good and is far more therapudic


----------



## Helcat17 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol ok at the wave


----------

